# Yellow River Trip 2/13



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I took off work today and we hit the river looking for crappie and bass. After stopping by a spot for bait that an old timer told me about, we caught about 50 minnows with three pulls of the bait net, which was nice. So off we went up river to a couple sloughs. We landed four total crappie, and caught several small bass and a good jack fish. After that we hit a few other spots catching only a few small bass. Then we started casting a little and I caught two fat bass on spinnerbait. It was a decent trip especially with the cold temps. The river should be great this spring.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You had a very good day considering the time of year and this crazy weather. Haven't been doing diddly over here on he Choctaw, but keep getting out there. Will be out again tomorrow even though it will be a blue bird day after a cold night. Loved the pictures.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm, I didn't think yellow even had many crappie. Excellent job on finding those elusive things


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

By the way I recognize all those slews by the tree lines lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! That's 4 more crappie and a lot more bass than I caught today. Didn't win the power ball so I'm stuck at work , reading about other people fishing. Wishing I had some crappie sandwiches !


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice crappie


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice catch. Thanks for the report
Hoping tomorrow afternoon will be warm enough to turn something on. Bass or crappie - I'm not picky


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice report. I went by Joe's house earlier tonight and wondered how he was doing. What kind of bait net do you have? My biggest problem when setting lines is catching enough minnows to bait them all.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Nice report. I went by Joe's house earlier tonight and wondered how he was doing. What kind of bait net do you have? My biggest problem when setting lines is catching enough minnows to bait them all.


Joe is good, he is retired now and living the good life. I use just a regular umbrella net with a bread ball tied in the middle. Sometimes it can be a struggle to catch them, I scout minnow holes just like flathead holes...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> By the way I recognize all those slews by the tree lines lol


Ok I'll test you...where were we?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Hmm, I didn't think yellow even had many crappie. Excellent job on finding those elusive things


Flatheads ate em all up....:notworthy:


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> You had a very good day considering the time of year and this crazy weather. Haven't been doing diddly over here on he Choctaw, but keep getting out there. Will be out again tomorrow even though it will be a blue bird day after a cold night. Loved the pictures.


Fishwalton,
Had an angler come by the fish hatchery Thursday with two striped bass ....a 33 lb. and a 19 lb. he caught on your river ...nice striped bass. He said they were on fire......


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch for not so nice weather. :thumbup:


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome day on the water, congrats.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Ok I'll test you...where were we?


Two areas 1 north of Log lake and the other south of log lake?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Two areas 1 north of Log lake and the other south of log lake?


Not a bad guess, but we were up river past hwy 90 bridge in Milligan. Those sloughs your talking about are good ones though...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Not a bad guess, but we were up river past hwy 90 bridge in Milligan. Those sloughs your talking about are good ones though...


They are full of good size bluegills. Iv done plenty of trips on yellow stopping in those slews for bait before heading out catfishing.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Will they let you go up river from the bridge? I still have a tree stand up there on Dixie Powell's land that I need to get. It may have been stolen though.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Will they let you go up river from the bridge? I still have a tree stand up there on Dixie Powell's land that I need to get. It may have been stolen though.


Yes, but it's rough getting through there especially with the river being low.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a crane that looks like it is right over the river so I wasn't sure if you could go under it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

flounder1156 said:


> Fishwalton,
> Had an angler come by the fish hatchery Thursday with two striped bass ....a 33 lb. and a 19 lb. he caught on your river ...nice striped bass. He said they were on fire......


Just saw this post. Haven't heard much about the lower Choctaw in some time. Talked to owner of Black Creek Lodge on Thursday and he said hardly anyone is fishing .....very slow at his launch. 
I don't know a thing about fishing big stripers but have caught a few small ones by chance. 
Today partner and I got about 15 crappie and a 9.25 in. blue gill. Kept 7 crappie and the gill. We were fishing Dead River area.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*2/15 trip*

We went back to the river this morning, had a little trouble catching bait but after we did we caught 8 nice crappie and a few big bluegill. I'm starting to really like using minnows...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like you are already into early spring fishing. Great photo. Minnows will catch those crappie when you can find them....jig too. Buddy and I managed about 15 yesterday and kept 7 crappie and a nice almost bull blue gill. It's still hard fishing over here though on the Choctaw. However, the bass guys were out yesterday and getting a few. 
I'm thinking with these cold mornings it might be better to wait until mid-day or afternoon after the water warms up a couple of degress.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We have been fishing from around 9-3, I agree mid day seems better right now.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jcoss... Is Nichols lake on yellow river?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea I believe it's around the Millers Bluff area, I'm not total sure if that's right though...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Heard a couple of good crappie reports from there


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea we have been just hitting some small sloughs up river, but I want to get down that way and try some deeper holes in those bigger lakes.


----------

